# Camelomantis



## hibiscusmile (Mar 17, 2010)

Here is the latest hatching, will update the pics as they grow, cute little buggers!




They are about the same size as the chinese, not much meat on their bones just yet!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2010)

Never heard of them... will be interesting to see what they look like when adult.  Best of luck with them, Rebecca!


----------



## khabirun (Mar 18, 2010)

What species are these?


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2010)

khabirun said:


> What species are these?


Do tell.


----------



## bassist (Mar 18, 2010)

Rick said:


> Do tell.


According to the thread title I believe she is saying they are _Camelomantis sp._


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 18, 2010)

From Wikipedia:

Genus: *Camelomantis*

Species: _C. giraffa_ - _C. gracillima_ - _C. moultoni_ - _C. parva_ - _C. penangica_ - _C. sondaica_ - _C. sumatrana_

_*************************************************************************************_

_Camelomantis sondaica_ is mentioned here.

_*************************************************************************************_

This is what is says about them on Mantodea Species File Online:

family Mantidae

subfamily Mantinae

tribe Paramantini

*genus *_*Camelomantis*_* Giglio-Tos, 1917*


Citations (6):Giglio-Tos. 1917. Bull. Soc. ent. Ital. 48:66 &gt;&gt; Note: Mantidae: Mantinae: Hierodulae (group)
Giglio-Tos. 1927. Tierreich 50:464 &gt;&gt; Note: Mantidae: Mantinae: Hierodulae (group)
Beier. 1935. Genera Insect. 203:80 &gt;&gt; Note: Hierodula (Camelomantis)
Beier. 1935. Genera Insect. 203:80 &gt;&gt; Note: Synonym of Hierodula
Beier. 1935. Genera Insect. 203:86 &gt;&gt; Note: Hierodula (Camelomantis)
Balderson. 1984. Austr. CSIRO Div. Entomol. Tech. Pap. 23:9 &gt;&gt; Note: Hierodula
[*]Type species: _Camelomantis giraffa_ Giglio-Tos[*]No first use as family-group name is recorded in the database.[*]species _giraffa_ Giglio-Tos, 1912[*]species _gracillima_ Giglio-Tos, 1917[*]species _moultoni_ Giglio-Tos, 1917[*]species _parva_ Beier, 1931[*]species _penangica_ Giglio-Tos, 1917[*]species _sondaica_ Werner, 1921[*]species _sumatrana_ Giglio-Tos, 1917

_*************************************************************************************_

Here is a pic of "_Camelomantis parva_ BEIER, 1931, ♀" From World of Mantids: http://mantids.de/re...amelomantis.jpg

*************************************************************************************

From what I gather HERE, _Camelomantis Sondaica_ is the most common

species in culture.

Hmmm...... is this what you have, Rebecca? 








************************************************************************************

Note: All above information obtained from Here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Bassit and Kat for the help, I was on earlier today and no one had posted so I thought no one cared, so I did not look again. But I don't know which they will turn out to be, I only found one pic and that was on tt, so when they are grown, then maybe we will know, just for now they are Camelomantis! I wonder if they will have a hump?


----------



## sufistic (Mar 19, 2010)

bassist said:


> According to the thread title I believe she is saying they are _Camelomantis sp._


I believe my brother was asking for the specific _species_ as we already know its genus.

This genus is native to South East Asia. Becky gave the correct info above. Rebecca (hibiscusmile), do you or the person who provided you with this species know where they come from exactly? If you have this information, we can narrow it down further and identify the species.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 19, 2010)

I will have to ask!


----------

